# Containers for selling Goat Milk?



## kenfromMaine (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi
I am in the process of starting a small scale Dairy Goat operation with 20 to 30 milkers. I am planning to sell the milk on and off the farm (its legal in Maine) . I am looking for sources and or ideas of how to bottle it for sale.
I would prefer to use a throw away type vessel of some sort and have not been able to find a source at a reasonable price. I don't  want to get involved with returnable glass bottles due to the sterilizing concerns etc. So any suggestions or sources would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks so much and I have been a lurker here for a long time and have gained alot of knowledge from you people, thanks for sharing. Also any advice you might have would be nice.
Ken


----------



## freemotion (Oct 21, 2010)

I know this isn't the answer you are looking for, but.......I'd venture to guess that most people who are looking for raw dairy will also be looking for glass bottles.  I know I would.  I would only buy from a dairy that sold in throw-away containers if there were no other options within an hour's drive, and I would only consider paper cartons, not plastic.  I'd still urge them to consider glass.

Most people who buy raw have done a fair amount of research and are looking for very clean food sources.  This tends to mean not storing food in plastic whenever possible.

We also expect to pay a hefty deposit on the bottle ($4 is not unreasonable, I'd pay $5 but I REALLY value raw!).  So if a customer does not return a bottle or if they chip or break it, you don't absorb the cost.

Just my two cents.  Good for you, starting a raw dairy.  I wish you the most success.  Please journal about it here, I'd love to read about it!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 21, 2010)

I suppose glass has it's drawbacks, extra work for making sure they are sterile. But, it is the BEST.  

Maybe you could do some research on how the "old time" dairies worked with glass bottles, maybe there is some old equilpment available for not too much money.

I'd do a paper carton over plastic too. I have gotten rid of all my plastic storage containers and I use glass now. Canning jars make great storage containers.

I just got an idea...... If people would be coming to you for milk, what are you storing your milk in until you bottle it? Do you have a refrigerated stainless steel tank?  

My idea is a sort of "fill it yourself" store. Like they do with water. People bring their own containers and you have some kind of spigot arrangement for self service.  And you could have some empty containers available for purchase. It may cut down on your liability since they would be using their own containers. 

I have no idea how expensive that sort set up would be. Or if it is even able to be done with raw milk.... .


----------



## kenfromMaine (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input.
I totally agree with glass being a better choice, but so for the cheapest ones I have been able to find online are from $6.50 to $7.50 each and that was for quarts. 
Most of the feedback is in favor of glass, so anyone have any sources for glass bottles? 
Ken


----------



## chandasue (Oct 21, 2010)

Ball 1/2 gallon canning jars are much cheaper than that (6 jars for around $12 to $15) and you can get white plastic wide mouth lids if you hunt for them. It's tricky to pour due to the wide mouth but easy to clean them. Maybe just start with those until you make enough money to invest in the real glass milk jars with the narrow mouth. One place that I used to get milk from that used the real bottles had you pay a jar deposit that you'd get back when returning the jars. They'd then sterilize and reuse the bottles with new caps.


----------



## mossyStone (Oct 21, 2010)

I get most of my glass jars at the Country Store ( like TS Ect) they go on sale this time of the yr i stock up...  Walmart also have the ball jars and mason for a decnet price by the case...  you might be able to go direct to Mason or Ball and see about a discount from them for large quanitys..  I don't buy much in plastic... Sure dont want my raw milk in it 

Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## freemotion (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you seen this site?  http://www.stanpacnet.com/buyonline/milk-bottles.html  A little bit cheaper, depending on the quantity you would need.


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 22, 2010)

We are also in the beginning stages of starting a small scale goat dairy. We have 19 does currently that will be/are bred for this coming spring. We plan to build from these does until we have around 30. We are planning on selling our straight to a cheesemaker so we don't have to distribute small amounts. However, when and if I do sell to individual people, which I will when they come around, the customer is to bring their own containers and I will pour it in front of them in their containers. I store my milk in glass quart canning jars preferably wide mouth. I haven't had a problem yet. We plan to get a stainless steel bulk talk that will hold around 150 gallons of milk. Good luck on your beginning business. If you have a Big Lots in your area you can usaully find the jars SUPER cheap when they are in season.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Oct 22, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Have you seen this site?  http://www.stanpacnet.com/buyonline/milk-bottles.html  A little bit cheaper, depending on the quantity you would need.


These are exactly what I use.  I have the quart and 1/2 gallon size.  I LOVE them!


----------

